# How to Repair Erosion Underneath Driveway



## joecaption

Someone messed up on that one.
Should have been a turned down slab.
You also are going to have an issue with all those roots at some point, they need to go.


----------



## Canarywood1

First thing is to move that downspout,more than likely part of the cause of the problem,then see if those roots are alive.


----------



## HomeGuy2

joecaption said:


> Someone messed up on that one.
> Should have been a turned down slab.
> You also are going to have an issue with all those roots at some point, they need to go.


Well, the slab's been like this for 63 years, so they didn't screw up that bad  The roots are dead. Any suggestions or other observations? Thanks!


----------



## HomeGuy2

Canarywood1 said:


> First thing is to move that downspout,more than likely part of the cause of the problem,then see if those roots are alive.


Downspout is not operational and the roots are dead. Any suggestions or other observations? Thanks!


----------



## bcgfdc3

I am certainly not a concrete guy but I don't see why you could not fix it by pushing in some nonshrinking grout. You should definatley add some dirt and foilage or grass to the side to prevent that from happening again.

Rick


----------



## TheEplumber

bcgfdc3 said:


> I am certainly not a concrete guy but I don't see why you could not fix it by pushing in some nonshrinking grout. You should definatley add some dirt and foilage or grass to the side to prevent that from happening again.
> 
> Rick


Me either- but there are ways to inject fill products under slabs- I've seen sunken sidewalks raised and leveled before.
But I agree that you should build some protection on the edge first


----------



## stadry

no idea htf anyone could inject into an open void so howzabout a 2x4 & some dirt/gravel/#57 stone mix ? then backup the d/w edge to prevent more in the future :whistling2: 15min work,,, you're welcome :laughing:


----------



## SeniorSitizen

The reason it eroded is because the shrub died. Shrub and tree roots excel in preventing erosion way better than grass roots.

To repair you'll need a form. Bury an aluminum flashing or redwood or other suitable material a couple of inches deep and about an inch from the concrete edge allowing it to extend above the bottom edge of the concrete approximately an inch.

Using a hydraulic cement such as *Rockite *mixed to a thin pourable consistency, about like thin pancake batter, fill the void.

After it cures add soil to the correct elevation and plant a small shrub back in the place of the dead and enjoy your drive and shrub for many more years to come. Let that old down spout likes it there so let it live where it's been happy for so long.


----------



## Bondo

HomeGuy2 said:


> Well, the slab's been like this for 63 years, so they didn't screw up that bad  The roots are dead. Any suggestions or other observations? Thanks!


Ayuh,.... Throw some stone/ gravel down at the void, 'n ***** it in with yer shovel...
Repeat til ya can't slam anymore gravel into the void...

Then top it off, 'n feather out the grade with top dirt, 'n seed it with grass to lock everything into place...

The top dirt toppin' oughta extend out say 3'-4' from the concrete, from the Top of the concrete...

A nice walkable grade drop...


----------



## Fix'n it

joecaption said:


> Someone messed up on that one.
> Should have been a turned down slab.


ya never know, maybe it is :laughing:


----------



## Fix'n it

if that were mine , i would = dig down about 6". dig under at least 6" and out about 6". form out about 6" and about 1" above bottom of slab. put in stone, 4" perhaps. then i would pour concrete in there, working it up under as best possible.


----------



## HomeGuy2

bcgfdc3, TheEplumber, itsreallyconc, Fairview, Bondo, and Fix'n it, THANKS for all your suggestions! Sure, my first thought was to just jam some gravel and concrete into the void underneath the driveway, then watch it set as I drank a few beers. But, I've usually found, more times than not, there's usually more than what meets the eye when it comes to concrete, electrical, and plumbing. Again, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheEplumber

You're welcome. Several times I have had to tunnel under footings to bring pipes into buildings- often times 4' deep. We would backfill and compact all we could, then use CDF (controlled density fill) on the remainder- if necessary, we'd use a concrete vibrator to fill the last of the voids. Check in to it


----------

